#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  что значит слово Саматх ?

## Timoti

Что значит слово Саматх и откуда оно произошло? как оно расшифровывается? 
дело в том, что у меня есть версия расшифровки этого слова, но пока не смею сказать вслух - хочется послушать знающих санскрит...

----------


## Ассаджи

"Саматха" - не санскритское, а палийское слово.

http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....3:1:3506.pali

Санскритский эквивалент - "щаматха".

Этимологически это слово восходит к корню "щам" - "умиротворяется".

----------


## Timoti

уважаемый ассаджи - дело в том, что в грузинском языке есть слово "самотхе"! - оно означает царство небесноа и интерепретируется двумя способами -
1) самотхе -  сам+отхе, в грузинсклм языке сам - это три, сакральное число (в православии вы наеврно знатет, что есть святой дух, отец бог и сын - другими словами в каждом человеке тоже есть троица -  дух, душа и тело)
а отхи - это четыре - здесь подразумывается цикличность мира - четыре тоже сакральное число а в  сумме получатся семь   3+4=7 - соотношение 3-4=7  очень интересное - оно встречается в пропорциях египетских пирамид
2) если интерпретировать слово "самотхе" с филологической точки зрения - он состоит из са-мотхе,  "са-"   приставка в грузинском языке указывающее принадлежность  а мотхва - это древнегрузинское слово означающее гуляние (по райскому саду?), сад, 
не кажется вам это странным - какая связь может быть между грузией и индией?

----------


## Ассаджи

Уважаемый Timoti!

Связь между Грузией и Индией в том, что в их языках используются буквы.

Буквы используются и в других странах, в том числе и их сочетание "самотхе":

http://www.google.com.ua/search?q=samothe

----------


## Timoti

> Уважаемый Timoti!
> 
> Связь между Грузией и Индией в том, что в их языках используются буквы.
> 
> Буквы используются и в других странах, в том числе и их сочетание "самотхе":
> 
> http://www.google.com.ua/search?q=samothe


 :Smilie:  с буквами всё в понятно - а как вы обьясните, что значение слова "самотхе"- ( царство небесное,  успокоение, рай)   - и "саматх"  схожи? тоже буквы? :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Timoti

я читала ваши посты насчёт ариицев и пали, было очень интересно и нашла ещё кое что - мне показалось интересным может и вам будет интересно...

Новозеландские лингвисты Рассел Грей и Квентин Аткинсон из Университета Окланда полагают, что Родиной Арийцев является Закавказье и Малая Азия, а не Россия, как это считалось большинством ученых до сих пор. К такому выводу ученые пришли после того, как применили новый статистический метод к анализу родства индоевропейских языков. Ученые показали, что индоевропейские языки разошлись довольно рано, -- между 10000 и 8000 лет до нашей эры, а не в шестом тысячелетии до н.э, как считает большинство ученых. Это косвенно подтверждает так называемую Анатолийскую теорию (идею о происхождении арийцев из малой Азии). Статья об этом окрытии опубликована в престижном научном журнале Nature. 


Арийская, или индоевропейская (раньше ее также называли индогерманской) языковая семья – крупнейшая в мире. В нее входят несколько языковых групп: индийская, или индоарийская; иранская; греческая, италийская, в состав которой входил латинский язык, потомки которого образуют романскую группу; кельтская, германская; балтийская; славянская; а также изолированные индоевропейские языки – армянский и албанский.
http://www.scientific.ru/journal/news/0404/n170404.html

очень интересная статья,  хочу сказать, что грузины живут на территории закавказья очень давно, наверно уже более 3,5 тысяч лет - хотя грузинский язык не принадлежит к индоевропеиской группе языков.

----------


## Skyku

> самотхе - сам+отхе, в грузинсклм языке сам - это три


ТРИПИТАКА  (пали , санскр.  – «Три корзины [текстов]»), также Типитака, канонические собрания текстов школ классического буддизма, включавшие Виная-питаку (Корзина дисциплинарных правил), Сутра-питаку (Корзина наставлений) и Абхидхарма-питаку (Корзина доктрин)

Итак какое слово более подходит к три - три (ти) или сам?

А будить и будда? Как по грузински - будить, пробуждать?




> Родиной Арийцев является Закавказье и Малая Азия, а не Россия,


это верно, отсель, с пространства между Днепром и Сев. Донцом арии пошли в Индию!

Timoti, филология интересная гуманитарная наука. И от "шаманства" в ней много. А еще, наверное от интуиции и здравого смысла. Здравого, а не восторженного.

А то вполне доказывается что кабинет происходит от "как бы нет"(защел человек в кабинет, и его как бы нет), а Берлин от старославянского берла = лужа. И т.д.

----------


## Timoti

я бы согласилсь с вами насчёт того, что простое совпадение слог могли бы быть одинаковые в разных языках, но когда совпадают и смысловые значения слов, тогда это редко  бывает случаиным... хотя спасибо за информацию... вообще то интересно - как будет на санскрите и пали  -  бог, небеса, солнце, луна, рай, соловей,  пустыня или долина,  язык , бык, нет, семь и четыре - про три а уже знаю...   
и ещё,  если вас не  затруднит,  значит ли что нибудь на этих языках -  кана (гана) , кира, агара, бари, гора (горо), гуда, доки, гизгизи, qashqi.. заранее благодарю за помошь...

----------


## Tiop

о сходстве древнеармянского (даже графика сходна ) с санскритом очень много написано.

Насчёт грузинского не имею сведений, Timoti, насчёт слов, посмотрите ссылку которую я давал, в этом разделе, в теме "Вопрос знающим санскрит"

----------


## Timoti

я процитирую одну интересную версию насчёт слова самотхе!-

 Бог создал для душ людей рай небесный а для адама и евы земной эдэм... Эдэм расположился по библии на следующих территориях - страна Куш( Абиссиния-Эфиопия) -- Ашур (месопотамия) и страна Хавилла...которая неизвестно где расположена.. Хавилла т. е Havilla ( по еврейски оно значит сырое место) где течёт река Фисон, Фишон.. в старом завете написано, что река течёт в Эдеме, и разветвляется на 4 ветки - одна это фишон, которая обходит страну Хавиллу, там где есть золото, другая зовётся Гихон, оно обходит страну Куш, третья ветка это хидак - оно входит в страну Ашур, а четвёртая ферат


в Библии написано, что в земном раю - в Эдеме было 3страны и четыре реки! а теперь вспомним что значит слово самотхе на грузинском --  сам- это три, а отхе - это четыре!  три страны и четыре реки! вот вам и обьяснение слова саматх!!

не исключено, что это слово "самотхе"  -   попало в индию из кавказа  в своём  первоначальном смысле. - теперь у меня один вопрос к вам - сколько лет языку Пали?

----------


## Timoti

если вам не будет скучно я процитирую эту интересную статью М.Джанелидзе - насчёт земного рая

недавно в Тбилиси была конференция - Религия и культура - там была одна очень интересная тема - "Земной рай и библеиское древо познания" ( М. Джанелидзе) - я постараюсь в кратце рассказать об этом докладе...

" Бог создал для душ людей рай небесный а для адама и евы земной эдэм... Эдэм расположился по библии на следующих территориях - страна Куш( Абиссиния-Эфиопия) -- Ашур (месопотамия) и страна Хавилла...которая неизвестно где расположена.. Хавилла т. е Havilla ( по еврейски оно значит сырое место) где течёт река Фисон, Фишон.. в старом завете написано, что река течёт в Эдеме, и разветвляется на 4 ветки - одна это фишон, которая обходит страну Хавиллу, там где есть золото, другая зовётся Гихон, оно обходит страну Куш, третья ветка это хидак - оно входит в страну Ашур, а четвёртая ферат ( извините если я неточно перевела с грузинского).. в древнеевреиском греческая буква " Ф" в начале слова читается часто как "П" , ( на пример Фима пишется как Пима),поэтому настоящее звучание реки Фишон по семитски будет как Пишон или Писон. а это очень похоже на евреиское слово Пасион - что по еврейски означает фазан. а на греческом это слово соответствует слову Фазаново, - это древнее греческое название реки Фазисс, ( Риони ). Фазиис течёт в Колхиде... и колхида как раз и отличается сырым климатом. значит страна Хавилла может и есть териттория причерноморя..."
далее в докладе рассказывается про миграцию первых людей после изгнания Адама и Евы из рая. докладчик считает ,что именно в этом треугольнике и происходила миграция первых людей - месопотамия - -- эфиопия-египет ---- кавказ. именно здесь и зародились первые в мире цивилизации - там, где указал Бог. деиствительно археологические находки как раз об этом и указывают... а палеотологические находки в Дманиси потвердили ,что первые люди жили именнно в этих регионах. значит автор считает ,что первые разумные люди и были потомками изгнанных из рая... 
Правда опять же остаётся открытым вопрос о хронологии но думаю ,в будущем наука решит этот вопрос.

----------


## Skyku

> недавно в Тбилиси была конференция - Религия и культура - там была одна очень интересная тема - "Земной рай и библеиское древо познания" ( М. Джанелидзе) - я постараюсь в кратце рассказать об этом докладе...


Недавно прочел "Ближний Восток" Айзека Азимова. (научно-популярная книга, а не художественная)

Теперь вот многим и рекомендую. Тем что ссылаются "всерьез" на библейские сказания. Он там неоднократно касается связи шумерских и вавилонских воззрений на формирование Ветхого Завета.




> а палеотологические находки в Дманиси потвердили ,что первые люди жили именнно в этих регионах. значит автор считает ,что первые разумные люди и были потомками изгнанных из рая...
> Правда опять же остаётся открытым вопрос о хронологии но думаю ,в будущем наука решит этот вопрос.


Она его уже решает. Только не в ключе "что первые разумные люди и были потомками изгнанных из рая..."

----------


## Timoti

> Недавно прочел "Ближний Восток" Айзека Азимова. (научно-популярная книга, а не художественная)
> 
> Теперь вот многим и рекомендую. Тем что ссылаются "всерьез" на библейские сказания. Он там неоднократно касается связи шумерских и вавилонских воззрений на формирование Ветхого Завета.
> 
> 
> Она его уже решает. Только не в ключе "что первые разумные люди и были потомками изгнанных из рая..."


вас удивляет, что в библий может быть переданы реальные события?
часть учёных рассматривают библию как исторический источник... в гильгамеше и в ветхом завете рассказано о всемирном потопе - и поразительно сходство событии... если хотите могу и провести парралели...

----------


## Timoti

К наиболее древним, классическим мифам египтян принадлежит рассказ об Атму, египетском Ное. Атму был «местным» богом в Гелиополисе, расположенном в дельте Нила. Иногда его называли Атум или Тум. Он был отцом бога Шу, который на своих плечах держал небосвод (или же Млечный Путь), чем напоминал греческого Атласа. Атму принадлежит к группе богов, которые упоминаются в древнейшей религии египтян. Он был богом Солнца. Позже Атму «уступил» это место богу Ра, а сам стал символом Заходящего солнца. И вот однажды по воле Атму океан залил водой всю землю. Спаслись лишь те, кто находился вместе с ним в лодке. На определенную связь с вавилонскими мифами, кроме способа спасения — в ковчеге, здесь указывает имя героя египетского потопа: вавилоняне имели богиню Тамту, покровительницу горькой морской воды. Кстати, ассирийцы тоже имели такую богиню по имени Тиамат или Тиават, упоминаемую в одной из клинописных табличек, хранящихся в Британском музее.

Герой второго мифа бог Ра, возмущенный непокорностью своих подданных, решил их наказать и велел богиням Хатор и Сохмет привести этот приговор в исполнение. Хатор подобно Исиде изображалась с коровьей головой, она была богиней любви и красоты. Иногда ее отождествляли с Сохмет, но это неверно, потому что Сохмет имела голову льва и была покровительницей огня, что указывает на какую-то роль этой стихии в мести богов. Когда обе богини по колено в крови начали свое страшное дело, сердце бога Ра дрогнуло. Однако он уже не был в состоянии удержать богинь. И тогда ему в голову пришла мысль залить землю пивом. Увидев этот напиток, богини остановились и в такой степени увлеклись им, что забыли о своей миссии.

Оба приведенных рассказа принадлежат к древнейшим египетским мифам. В них, как и в мифах о Девкалионе и Ное, а также в эпосе о Гильгамеше, говорится о «всемирном» потопе, ниспосланном богом в виде наказания. Однако в этих легендах не приводится ни одного географического названия, встречающегося на территории Египта. И у нас нет уверенности, что именно Египет охватил этот потоп. Последнее очень важна, поскольку жрецы в Саисе во время беседы с Солоном утверждали, что в Египте потопов не было.

Есть еще два египетских мифа, значительно отличающихся от «классических» мифов. Первый из них посвящен прибытию в Египет Осириса. До этого времени египтяне занимались людоедством, не имели законов, не знали богов. Осирис приплыл на лодке вместе со своими родственниками, среди которых находились Исида и Сет. Осирис научил египтян возделывать землю и питаться ее плодами, собирать с деревьев фрукты и ухаживать за виноградниками, делать виноградное вино и варить из ячменя пиво. Он создал для своего народа мудрые законы, научил его надлежащим образом чтить богов. Этим он заслужил имя Уннефер, или Первый Бог. А после смерти был причислен к сонму богов, выдвинут на первое место среди них и назван Богом Богов или же, говоря современным языком, богом номер один. Погиб он от руки своего брата, который задушил его. Тело Осириса было разделено на части, которые разбросали по всему Египту.

В этой легенде не говорится о потопе или о каком-либо наказании для людей; можно лишь предположить, что Осирис вместе со своими близкими нашел в Египте убежище после катастрофы, которая постигла его родину. Во многих других мифах указывается на связь Осириса с Западом, откуда он, как предполагается, прибыл и куда ушел после смерти. Следует полагать, что Осирис, один из египетских царей доисторического периода, по происхождению не египтянин. Как наставник и благодетель египтян, он напоминает Прометея или Форонея, а также героев индейских мифов.

На востоке ближайшими соседями творцов классических мифов были персы и жители Индии. Их книги содержат множество рассказов о сотворении мира и о богах. Одна из них, священная книга древних персов (маздеитов) «Авеста», содержит описание потопа с подробностями, напоминающими классические легенды. Роль Ноя здесь исполняет Йима, в книге Вед именуемый Йамой или Йами, в китайских книгах ему соответствует Иен-Ван. Ахура-Мазда, главный бог религии Заратустры, предупредил Йиму о решении истребить людей потопом и приказал ему подготовить себе пещеру на одной из горных вершин Персии. В пещере Йима собрал все необходимое и благодаря этому сумел пережить  потоп.  Согласно   более поздним легендам, Йима спрятал в этой пещере клад, не найденный и до настоящего времени.

А вот индийский рассказ. Было это очень давно. Первый на свете мальчик старательно охранял урожай на поле и вдруг увидел топтавшую хлеб серну. Притаившись с луком, чтобы убить ее, он неожиданно услышал человеческий голос: «Не стреляй, я скажу тебе нечто очень важное!» Это был голос бога Солнца, спрятавшегося в чреве серны. Мальчик решил не стрелять и тогда услышал вновь: «Через восемь дней наступит конец света. Все будет залито водой. Построй из дерева лодку, собери в нее пищу и все то, что тебе нужно, и сядь там вместе с сестрой». Мальчик побежал домой и рассказал о происшедшем матери. Однако мать, не поверив сыну, наказала его за то, что он вернулся с поля с пустыми руками.

Все же с помощью сестры мальчик сделал лодку, как приказал ему голос бога, а когда вода стала заливать землю, они оба нашли в ней убежище. Долгое время лодка плавала по волнам, но наконец они встретили одинокое фиговое дерево. С тех пор вода стала убывать и вскоре показалась земля. Влага быстро испарялась, стояла невыносимая жара — на небе сияли семь солнц. Однако вместе с водой высохли и деревья,  и растения.

Тогда на помощь пришла Луна. Притворившись, что съела своих детей, она прибежала к Солнцу, выкрасив перед этим рот красной краской, и сказала: «Смотри, я съела своих детей!» Услышав это, Солнце съело своих шестерых братьев. Земля вздохнула с облегчением. Когда же наступила ночь, дети Луны, звезды, как всегда, появились на небе. А Солнце было очень сердито — оно не могло показать своих братьев.

В этой легенде, как и в египетском рассказе об Острове Змея, действует огонь. Но огонь этот не вулканического происхождения, как в рассказе о богине Сохмет, а с небес. Таким образом, катастрофа на Земле в данном случае связана с каким-то небесным явлением. А Луне отводится роль благодетельницы.

Согласно китайской легенде, потоп был вызван драконом Кун-Кун. Он ударил головой о небесный свод, отчего поддерживающие его столбы свалились и все небо рухнуло на землю, заливая ее водой. В китайских поверьях дракон был символом землетрясений и гроз, отсюда можно предположить, что перед этой катастрофой наблюдались сейсмические явления.

Существует вариант этой легенды, в котором Кун-Кун изображается проигравшим сражение полководцем. В отчаянии, желая покончить с собой, он бьется головой об огромные бамбуковые столбы необычайной толщины и прочности, на которых держится небосвод. Но голова воина оказалась крепче бамбука. Он расшатал один из столбов, в небе образовалось отверстие, через которое на землю хлынула масса воды, вызвавшая потоп.

Согласно японским преданиям, императорская семья принадлежит к поколению людей, живших до потопа. Об этом рассказывается в очень древней японской книге «Койи-Ки». Правда, она была создана лишь в 712 г., однако основывается, как говорят, на совершенно достоверных документах, если таковыми можно считать устные предания, которые передаются из поколения в поколение. Первым- властелином Японских островов, говорится в этой книге, был сын богини Солнца Ама-Терасу, дочери первой человеческой четы Изанаги и Изанами. Они поселились на Японских островах сразу же после потопа, когда вода стала убывать и острова появились из волн океана. Первоначально японские монархи правили лишь самым южным, островом архипелага — Кюсю, а со временем овладели и остальными островами. Это означает, что японцы не были их исконными жителями, а завоевали острова, населенлые другим народом.

У богини Солнца Ама-Терасу были братья и сестры. Суса-Но-О был богом морей, он напоминает греческого Посейдона, имя его означает «вспыльчивый». Суса-Но-О был символом волнующегося моря и штормов. Иногда его отождествляли с богом-Луной. В одном из мифов говорится, что однажды Суса-Но-О заставил свою сестру Ама-Терасу укрыться в «небесной пещере», в результате чего земля на некоторое время погрузилась в сплошной мрак. Это тоже напоминает какое-то необычное космическое явление. Остальные два брата Ама-Терасу — это бог огня Кагу-Цухи и бог Луны Цуки-Йюми.

На Хоккайдо, Сахалине и Курильских островах и по сей день живет народность, насчитывающая около двадцати тысяч человек, совершенно не похожая ни на один из народов Азии и говорящая на совсем ином языке. Это айны. «Аину» на их языке означает просто «люди». Их называют также лохматыми людьми за обильную растительность на лице. Наука занимается ими уже в течение продолжительного времени. Ученые считают их первобытными жителями Японии, которых пришельцы заставили переселиться на север. Айны отличаются от людей монгольской расы; может быть, сходство есть только в плоских, широких лицах. Скорее всего, они похожи на людей белой расы. Одни этнографы придерживаются мнения, что айны — родственники австралийцев, другие усматривают у них такие-то общие черты с жителями островов Тихого океана.

Сопоставляя исторические материалы и японские мифы, можно усмотреть в айнах последних представителей народа, населявшего Японию до потопа. Их сходство с другими народами Океании говорит в пользу гипотезы о существовании в Тихом океане большого материка, от которого остались лишь жалкие остатки в виде островов, разбросанных на огромном пространстве.

http://atlantis-ocr.narod.ru/online/glava14.html

----------


## Skyku

> вас удивляет, что в библий может быть переданы реальные события?


Нет. Меня удивляет что библейские описания воспринимаются за реальные события.




> часть учёных рассматривают библию как исторический источник... в гильгамеше и в ветхом завете рассказано о всемирном потопе - и поразительно сходство событии...


Междуречье затапливало частенько. Для крохотного народа, для которого Междуречье было ВСЕМ миром разумеется - всемирный потом.

На египетские мифы мог привести аналогичные шумерские. Но к чему?

----------


## Timoti

просмотрите тот саит - там утверждается обратное - что мифы передают реальные события  - вспомните Трою! всё это доказывает, что события художественным стилем описанные в мифах реально происходили... есть древние сказания и в индии ( там тоже спасся один человек со своей семёй, подобно Ною) и есть свидетельства геологов, что море затапливало высокие горы тоже а не только месопотамию...так что вы имеете права не верить в библию ,но можно внимательно прочитать что именно там написано...

----------


## Timoti

есть один американский историк (имени не помню), который решил проверить исторические события - описанные в библии... он проделал огромную работу и пришёл к выводу - библия не только религиозная книга - но и исторический источник. она предельно точно описывает исторические события,  имена фараонов, царей, города  и так далее и всё это подтверждают археологические данные.  Кстати хотите взглянуть на ноев ковчег?
http://moshiach.ru/?RowID=131&CTopic=2&STopic=7

----------

